# help with whitehouse vinegar product jar



## pickensbob (Feb 21, 2015)

jar is 8 inches tall and 3 inches wide, embossed whitehouse vinegar . has glass insert and metal ring. bottom has 9. glass inser also has whitehouse  trademark. trying to found out year and maybe value. thanxs for any help.  bob


----------



## botlguy (Feb 21, 2015)

Well, this is a case of: "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder". These seem to go for a lot of money but personally I wouldn't give you a nickel for a box car load if I had to keep them. They date to the 1930s to 50s or 60s I think.   Jim


----------



## pickensbob (Feb 21, 2015)

thanks jim,  i'm glad i don't have a box car load of them,  then they would be to cheap.  lol


----------



## pickensbob (Feb 21, 2015)

here is pc of glass insert


----------



## botlguy (Feb 21, 2015)

pickensbob said:
			
		

> thanks jim,  i'm glad i don't have a box car load of them,  then they would be to cheap.  lol


Well, I wouldn't give you a nickel for that one either but that is just my preference. I know there are others that pay quite a bit for them. Perhaps if you do a search on eBay for Sold White House items you might be able to get a handle on what that one is worth.       Jim


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 23, 2015)

Bob, I was a bit surprised to see the Redbook (#10) value listed at $25 - $50 for this jar.  In my book, I might pay that much for the jar with a complete label.  Jim's suggestion to check prices on eBay seems like a good one.  I was curious enough to check and found this auction;  301526103984  - which sold in that price range with a partial label. -Tammy


----------



## jargeezr (Feb 24, 2015)

I just sold one for $75. The ring is the toughest part to find to complete this jar. It sells for $35 to $60 by itself. So buy one complete instead of trying to put it together piece by piece. The lid can go as high as $25.


----------



## pickensbob (Feb 25, 2015)

thanxs for info, tammy, and jargeezr.  i put it on ebay , start at $35.00 or buy it for $50.00,  if anyone on abn. needs it  let me know  bob


----------

